# What is the general consensus for "hunter eyes" here?



## Zyros (Nov 28, 2019)

Many people think that hunter eyes are just hooded eyes that are horizontally wide with the main requisite being no upper eyelid exposure (chico would have them by this definition)






Others think that for hunter eyes, you have to get very vertically narrow eyes (better if no need to squint) plus low set eyebrows in addition, giving a more rugged, "slit" looking eyed look in which the eye itself almost cannot be seen, giving the entire protagonism to the surrounding area







Which one qualifies?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Nov 28, 2019)

Eastwood gives the feeling that he is pissed now and you should care


Chico in this pic gives the feeling that he is always assertive and active of the environment

Difference between squint and natural good eyes


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 28, 2019)

Zyros said:


> Many people think that hunter eyes are just hooded eyes that are horizontally wide with the main requisite being no upper eyelid exposure (chico would have them by this definition)
> View attachment 176519
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion it's both. It's like trying to compare two types of hunters (i.e., a wolf and a lion).


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 29, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> In my opinion it's both. It's like trying to compare two types of hunters (i.e., a wolf and a lion).


Lion everytime


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chico doesn't have stereotypical hunter eyes, can't believe how everyone falls for the classical manual hooding that you can do witg raising your brows and clapping them over your eyes jfl. Chico when he is caught in a candid setting like getting make up before a cat walk, has UEE


----------



## oldcell (Nov 29, 2019)

I would say ideal IRL is somewhere in between hunter and high trust
Chico has great eyes, Clint who si ultimate male for me is a heavy squinter thougth
Also Henry Cavill has good eyes, mix of hight trsut so called cuck eyes and hunter


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Nov 29, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Chico when he is caught in a candid setting like getting make up before a cat walk, has UEE


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 29, 2019)

Cheekbones said:


>



He manually hooded his eyes when he went outside, it literally takes a nanosecond to do it


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 29, 2019)

In cases like these where there's no clear boundaries and everyone has a different opinion on it, it would be better to think of this as a spectrum. I don't know who created the term "hunter eyes". We should have used an adjective, like "venatic", so we could use "more venatic" and "less venatic".


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 29, 2019)

Cheekbones said:


>



He doesn't look very masculine imo


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 29, 2019)

i think it's cope. meds, especially italians and spaniards, tend to have non hooded eyes but can still look great.


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i think it's cope. meds, especially italians and spaniards, tend to have non hooded eyes but can still look great.


hes looking down in that pic


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 29, 2019)

Zyros said:


> hes looking down in that pic



he still has upper eyelid exposure though. jbs go crazy over the fact that he "looks high"


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 29, 2019)

PCT


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 29, 2019)

Zyros said:


> hes looking down in that pic


Guessing that's the only time UEE looks alright.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

Huge meme tbh. This is what constitutes as a “good eye area” IRL:

-Long PFL
-Proportional IPD
-Good undereye support
-Average hooding (from bone or fat)
-Non saggy lower eyelids
-slight NCT, neutral CT, or PCT

Cuck eyes, which a solid amount of people IRL have, are SHORT PFL, usually below average IPD for their face, rounded orbitals with lots of UEE, and major NCT. Cuck eyes= rounded and small.
Good eyes= long and narrow

Cuck eyes will make you seem passive and weak. They also indicate low fighting success. If you get punched in your eye area, it’s not gonna be a good time because you have less protection.

Cuck eyes, paired with pale, acne ridden skin, and skinny is a death sentence. You can look okay with true cuck eyes if you get big, have nice skin, and get a tan.

Keep in mind that IPD and PFL can’t really be changed. Having long eyes (PFL) is one of the most underrated features tbh. You can’t have cuck eyes if you have long PFL, unless your eyes are absolutely shit tier.

Eyes are very important. Hunter eyes is a PSL meme that a dozen male models have. People IRL don’t have hunter eyes. Just have nice PFL and IPD, no eyebags, and little to no UEE.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 29, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Eastwood gives the feeling that he is pissed now and you should care
> 
> 
> Chico in this pic gives the feeling that he is always assertive and active of the environment
> ...


you give the feeling u r a big faggot


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Huge meme tbh. This is what constitutes as a “good eye area” IRL:
> 
> -Long PFL
> -Proportional IPD
> ...


I have all of the good things checked off except for eyebags.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> I have all of the good things checked off except for eyebags.


I have saggy lower eyelids and eyebags. It sucks


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 29, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i think it's cope. meds, especially italians and spaniards, tend to have non hooded eyes but can still look great.


Yes Lorenzo is god imo


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I have saggy lower eyelids and eyebags. It sucks


How do you fix them? Mine are noticeable in light, looks more like wrinkles than bags.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

mattzdeb said:


> Yes Lorenzo is god imo


Faurk that’s his name. I can have his eyes when I get fat transfers for my undereyes and lower eyelid retraction. We have similar eye area tbh. Lifefuel


AleksVs said:


> Have do you fix them?


Not yet. Looking into fat grafts and possibly almond eye surgery for ptosis and lower eyelids.


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Faurk that’s his name. I can have his eyes when I get fat transfers for my undereyes and lower eyelid retraction. We have similar eye area tbh. Lifefuel
> 
> Not yet. Looking into fat grafts and possibly almond eye surgery for ptosis and lower eyelids.


Lorenzo also has good eyebrows and dark look in his eyes though


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

mattzdeb said:


> Lorenzo also has good eyebrows and dark look in his eyes though


I have similar eye area as him (hooding, eyebrows, ipd, pfl). It’s my undereyes and lower eyelids that are lacking.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Faurk that’s his name. I can have his eyes when I get fat transfers for my undereyes and lower eyelid retraction. We have similar eye area tbh. Lifefuel
> 
> Not yet. Looking into fat grafts and possibly almond eye surgery for ptosis and lower eyelids.


I meant how, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> I meant how, lol.


I’m gonna fix mine with fat transfers and maybe, if I need it, lower bleh.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I’m gonna fix mine with fat transfers and maybe, if I need it, lower bleh.


Question, do you have to have bone directly touching your eye for eye support? I'm still confused on how you determine if you have good undereye support or not.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Question, do you have to have bone directly touching your eye for eye support? I'm still confused on how you determine if you have good undereye support or not.


No, I don’t. Take a profile pic. There’s suppose to be some fat under your eyes.


----------



## Syrianslayer (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Huge meme tbh. This is what constitutes as a “good eye area” IRL:
> 
> -Long PFL
> -Proportional IPD
> ...


You seem to know ur shit. Can u name some people with “legit hunter eyes” I never got the meme past UEE and narrow wide eyes tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Question, do you have to have bone directly touching your eye for eye support? I'm still confused on how you determine if you have good undereye support or not.


No, I don’t. Take a profile pic. There’s suppose to be some fat under your eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> No, I don’t. Take a profile pic. There’s suppose to be some fat under your eyes.


Oh I have fat, just some wrinkles though that make it look like bags, I'm terrible at self diagnosing. lol. Good luck on your surgeries, how much are you spending on them?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Nov 29, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> you give the feeling u r a big faggot


I am stating the difference between microexpressions and natural looks

explain to me where the faggotry is ?

keep squinting, girls know that you are squinting (atleast subconciously)


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I have similar eye area as him (hooding, eyebrows, ipd, pfl). It’s my undereyes and lower eyelids that are lacking.


Same


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

Syrianslayer said:


> You seem to know ur shit. Can u name some people with “legit hunter eyes” I never got the meme past UEE and narrow wide eyes tbh








and O’Pry. Idk a lot of MM’s


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 177919
> 
> 
> and O’Pry. Idk a lot of MM’s


tf my eyes are similar to his. eyebrows that visually touch the eye and sligly rounded lower eyelids. gives a bit of aspie look


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

Zyros said:


> tf my eyes are similar to his. eyebrows that visually touch the eye and sligly rounded lower eyelids. gives a bit of aspie look


I saw a guy (like 19) that had O’Pry’s eye area but he THE most aspie look ever. I swear to God he was autistic. He had that life lifeless look in his eyes even though he had these icy blue eyes and perfect eye area.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 29, 2019)

It's not subjective, I have a thread here

https://looksmax.org/threads/hunter-eyes.54064/


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I saw a guy (like 19) that had O’Pry’s eye area but he THE most aspie look ever. I swear to God he was autistic. He had that life lifeless look in his eyes even though he had these icy blue eyes and perfect eye area.



What you mean by lifeless looks? doens't make sense to me...


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> It's not subjective, I have a thread here
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/hunter-eyes.54064/
> 
> What you mean by lifeless looks? doens't make sense to me...


I think he means expressionless face
or he wastn dom enough


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I think he means expressionless face
> or he wastn dom enough



I literally don't know the difference


This is expressionless?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I literally don't know the difference
> 
> 
> This is expressionless?



not really. and this nigga is actually fucking autistic.

i think its cope ngl. hunter eyes allways look good


OwlGod said:


> I literally don't know the difference
> 
> 
> This is expressionless?



I feel bad for this guy. he is psl 8 and autistic. he cant even know his looks. he cant know many things


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> not really. and this nigga is actually fucking autistic.
> 
> i think its cope ngl. hunter eyes allways look good
> 
> I feel bad for this guy. he is psl 8 and autistic. he cant even know his looks. he cant know many things



Exactly, there's no such thing as expression less faces


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Huge meme tbh. This is what constitutes as a “good eye area” IRL:
> 
> -Long PFL
> -Proportional IPD
> ...


You forgot the most important thing. Low set, straight prominent supraorbitals


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 29, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> You forgot the most important thing. Low set, straight prominent supraorbitals


I said “good eye area irl”, low and straight supraorbital is important for hunter eyes but not as much for good eye area irl


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 30, 2019)

Vertically narrow, pct, pct low set eyebrows, wide Ipd


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 30, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I said “good eye area irl”, low and straight supraorbital is important for hunter eyes but not as much for good eye area irl


It is very important for a good eye area. Or else you’re gonna have severe UEE


----------



## Rugged (Dec 1, 2019)

medial canthus long pf and low set brow bone is what you need but hunter eyes = meme
look at all the models girls thirst over. all have some eyelid exposure


----------

